# Shocks



## GLC (Dec 21, 1999)

I am wondering what kind of shocks to put on a 84 F150 xlt 4x2. It has some air shocks on it now, but I want to pull a 14ft enclosed trailer. What will do? The motor and tranny are in good shape. What kind do I need on it?


----------

